# The BEACH...thru my eyes!



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm compiling a pic of the beach, if you have some shots please share it.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics*

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*through my phone*


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Patindaytona has some awesome pics of morning surf shots.. Ask him to post.. Very good stuff guys.


----------



## surf monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

I've got some good ones I'll post later tonight


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I have quite a few I can post once I get home tonight if you would like.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Here are a few, I have more I will post later.


----------



## surf monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

*Couple from my collection*


























that's my first and largest pomp


----------



## surf monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

this guy racked up! I fed him my leftover sand fleas when I left. he kept trying to steal them all morning
























^the best part of being on the beach at 5am on your vacation!









striper fishing in lake lanier this past summer. my wife would kill me if she knew I posted that picture!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

hope your mistress won't see it!!!!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

great pics from everyone -- thoroughly enjoy looking at 'em 
& surf monkey -- your wife is beautiful & looks so happy (as do you) -- nothing wrong with that pic.

thanks for sharing!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

My favorite time at my favorite spot.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Had to toss in the one of me and Evander.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Few more....


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

wow, those are great photo's Pat.
very very nice.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Hellray.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Check out my gallery if you have time 
betterphoto%20premium%20betterpholio%99%3a%20patrick%20r%20.%20mcmullen


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

http://www.betterphoto.com/gallery/gallery.asp?memberID=65401


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Nice photos everybody!


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

sweet pic pat


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Turns out PAT is a spectacular photographer! I am truly impressed at your photography skills Pat! Do you do that for a living or a hobby?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

pat, the last picture with the buildings, do you have it in a higher resolution? if it's o.k. with you, i'd like to make it as a wallpaper.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey check out my gallery please! Thanks KZ..i appreciate the nice comment. Sending you that one Hellray..Pm.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Hobby only KZ..


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Pat does have skills with the lens. Some of the best beach pics by a fisherman I have seen.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Photographer's Eye*

Great pictures Pat! I especially like the ones taken north of Ponce Inlet jetty. I've caught some nice Pompano in that area. Hope to see you out there some morning. 

Your gallery clearly shows off the skills you have as a photographer.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Bartyb How often to you go around ponce Sealevel. Are you from around here?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

?!??! that people picture! isnt that the champ! without an ear?!??!?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Couple More*


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes OOEric, it is him. Real quiet and friendly person.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Last one.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

pat, what camera did you use?
i need to upgrde my w810i to come close to these pics.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Pat, That sunrise pic from the ponce jetty (without the rod) is awesome...That jetty rock is like a mountain and the sunburst is just eery...absolutely beautiful man.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

No kiddin'...Pat's got MAD camera mojo..


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I took all these with my little point and shoot camera. I have a much better camera, but don't take it fishing with me. It's not the camera, you just have to "see"things with your eyes. Thanks R.R. and Barty. Sometimes I wish I could just do my photography alone some morning, but can't do both same time.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Hey Pat*

I just saw why your not catching any Fish.....
Your too busy taking Pictures!

No Really those are some Good pics.

A buddy of mine down in Melbourne is a prof.
Sports Photographer and yours are just as worthy!


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa74/jakiger_2007/1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Jigmaster.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> http://www.betterphoto.com/gallery/gallery.asp?memberID=65401


Pat, this is a fantastic gallery you have put together. I enjoyed it thoroughly.

I really like your pictures taken in the Philippines -- beautiful and interesting people. I spent a little time there in the late 60's and mid 70's. I loved riding those "Jeepneys".

Since we live close by each other, I'd like to meet you some time at Ponce Inlet or Sunglow Pier, or some beach area -- your choice, and do a little early morning fishing. Maybe afterwards we could find a breakfast spot and you would tell me a little about your trips to the southwest. Your pictures of that area are incredible. I'd like to take my wife on a trip to the SW to see some of what you have captured in your photos. Breakfast would be on me.

I've seen that picture of "Skyline of Daytona" when driving down to fish and crossing one of the bridges. I have it stored in my mind, you've captured it on film -- good job.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

pat is a pro when it comes to photography.


----------



## TheNextKB (Oct 24, 2007)

Great pics.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chad S (Oct 23, 2006)

This can't compete with Pat but here's my contribution.
Baja east Cape
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l255/ChadS20/BajaVacation10-2.jpg
Little Talbot Island
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l255/ChadS20/IMG_0948.jpg


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Chad S said:


> This can't compete with Pat but here's my contribution.
> Baja east Cape
> http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l255/ChadS20/BajaVacation10-2.jpg
> Little Talbot Island
> http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l255/ChadS20/IMG_0948.jpg


do it this way-type








use the tag


----------



## Chad S (Oct 23, 2006)

Got it. Thanks


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Please Vote for My Dog*

I need all the votes I can get......for my dog. Please copy and paste this link in your browser (or directly click on it). Vote for Milo, our dog. If we win, $50,000 goes towards our favorite Rescue Organization. Also, our dog may be on a nationwide Circuit City T.V. commercial. Please forward this letter to your family and friends. I also attached the winning photo of Milo in this e-mail shoud their be any confusion to which photo to vote. You can vote between Jan.6th through Jan.26th.

http://207.56.151.5/view/?id=18


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice work everyone. 

Pat--I'm a professional photojournalist/outdoor writer. I've been working for New York Times Co. newspapers for over 20 years. I've got to say you do beautiful work and with a point and shoot no less. Wow! You should be a pro.

Anywho, how bout some Florida Gulf Coast shots. Here's a few I've done recently:









My best fishing buddy Scott from Chicago hooked up on a 41 inch redfish at Blind Pass on the Captiva side.

Here's the hog he pulled in, just so you guys believe me when I say he was hooked up on a 41 incher. LOL









Back to scenics:


















A couple of nice Frigate Bird photos.










The above photo is one of my all time best which was taken last May while snook fishing at Blind Pass on the Sanibel side. Even though I'm not super religious, I like to say that this is proof that God shines on surf fisherman. That's what I call my "Zen in the Art of Beach Snook Fishing" photo. Sounds like a good title for a book. I better call my copyright attorney. LOL

I took time out in the middle of catching 14 snook that evening to take this photo. Even with a hellacious bite, I had to stop to take the photo. Here's a snook that I caught right before I took the Zen in the Art of Beach Snook Fishing photo.










Here's a couple more scenics:









The jetty at Redfish Pass on Captiva Island. Yes that's Chicago Scott once again. Best damn yankee Florida surf fisherman I know. LOL









That's him again, working that late sunset bite for redfish and snook. We tear up down there.

This is Charley the cormorant. Star of my upcoming children's book.

















Although Charley is quite tame, he must have been blown out of his nest during the storm and hand raised. He can do a great pterodactyl impression. LOL









Charley knows he's signed a contract for my book so he wouldn't pose for this tourist. j/k LOL


I'll end it with this stunning photo taken on Captiva just south of Blind Pass.










That's my contribution to an awesome thread. 

Thanks Pat. Great idea.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyfish Anywhere AFAW 13' Surf


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

SnookMook, come on... fess up, your best work is of the Buc's Cheerleaders... Post some of those pics to round out the thread


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Here's one I took while wade fishing up at Cedar Key a couple of years ago.










KZ--I'm working on something for you. I don't just want to post a straight up cheerleader shot. I'm working on a little photoshop.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Trust me, P&S owner Sandflea and Florida Mod Emanuel won't mind a couple Cheerleader pics on this thread


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

KZ--Here ya go. It even looks like Scott is watching Jeni's show from his stance atop the end of the jetty. LOL










Don't worry I didn't spend all day working in photoshop, but if I may say so, it did turn out pretty good. The scale is about right too. LOL


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

lmao! Great work Mook!!!


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

KZ--Glad you like my handiwork. Now back on track.









Another pic of another sunset at Redfish Pass.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Today*

Fished Ormond on the surf today. 3 small drum, 4 whiting, a blue and small shark.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Pat--Very nice. 

HellRhay--I should have thanked you. The thread was your idea, I got mixed up.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Pat, that pic is phenomenal. Thanks for the new desktop background for my PC


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

It's always nice to be out there that early and see the sun coming up..rods all ready to go.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

A similar one......


----------



## mick999 (Jan 5, 2008)

Great pics guys!......Icant wait to get back to Florida1


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

taken this morning (February 9, 2008)
Got my first pompano limit of the year.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

this thread is killing me in my current landlocked state


----------



## justfishn (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks for the pics.i live in columbus,ohio and right now it is 15 degrees with 30 mile an hour winds but at least the pics look warm.now i know why i work 51 weeks a year for 1 week on the ocean.keep sending the reports and thanks!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

taken today February 10, 2008. SI South Side about 150-200 yards South.
Got my 2nd limit of pompano for the year. Got there around 6:45. Limited at around 8:30.

I hope you guys are not freezing your "you know what" up there. Temperature here was so cold...VERY COLD, around 75 degrees.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

That pic of those pomps is just cool man!!


----------

